# Difference IPAD V1 et IPAD V2



## arnowood (3 Mars 2011)

Hello à tous..
j'attendais la sortie de la V2 pour me prendre un IPAD.
mais voila, quelles sont les différences reelles entre les deux version et quesque cela implique ?
La V1 est aujourd hui moins cher... du coup peut etre plus attractive ?


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Tous les sites High Tech, de MacGé à Engadget, font des comparatifs sur l'iPad2 avec ses concurrents ou l'iPad 1... Suffit de chercher un peu... Et de voir quelles sont les fonctionnalités dont tu as besoin pour faire ton choix.


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

L'ipad 2 est plus fin que le 1 et plus fin que l'iPhone 4, il n'a pas d'écran retina, il a 2 caméras (comme l'iPhone 4 et l'iPod touch 4g), donc il a FaceTime, et il a aussi photo booth, enregistrement vidéo hd, il a une puce A5 bicoeur donc ses performances sont 2x plus rapides et ses performances graphiques 9x plus rapides. Il existe en noir ou en blanc, en version 16, 32, ou 64 gb en wifi ou en wifi+3G, pour plus de renseignements, consultez le site officiel.


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Allez.. tiens c'est cadeau : 



                       Bon ben en fait, le copier coller de Engadget ça ne marche pas... Va voir sur leur site


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai pas copié collé, et j'ai rajouté "consultez le site officiel" car j'avais oublié quelques informations. 
J'ai vu par la suite que j'avais oublié la smart cover.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Mars 2011)

L'iPad 2 est un très bon premier achat d'ipad mais pour renouveler ce n'est pas raisonnable de changer de machine a chaque màj pourtant je le trouve très bien cet iPad 2. Ce qui m'enerve le plus c'est pour ceux qui voulaient revendre la V1 bah Apple leur a fait un bras d'honneur avec cette baisse des prix... 380 voir 340&#8364; ( au refurb).


----------



## ced68 (4 Mars 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> L'iPad 2 est un très bon premier achat d'ipad mais pour renouveler ce n'est pas raisonnable de changer de machine a chaque màj pourtant je le trouve très bien cet iPad 2. Ce qui m'enerve le plus c'est pour ceux qui voulaient revendre la V1 bah Apple leur a fait un bras d'honneur avec cette baisse des prix... 380 voir 340 ( au refurb).



Moi je trouve ça très bien qu'Apple ait baissé ses prix avant la sortie du suivant ! Et les gens qui achètent chaque version en pensant revendre la précédente à bon prix, et bien tant pis pour eux, ils n'ont qu'à garder la V1 

Sinon, en effet, l'iPad2 est un très bon achat d'iPad, ce sera ma 1ère tablette et je suis content d'avoir attendu !


----------



## MacSedik (4 Mars 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> ...ils n'ont qu'à garder la V1
> 
> Sinon, en effet, l'iPad2 est un très bon achat d'iPad, ce sera ma 1ère tablette et je suis content d'avoir attendu !



c'est ce que je vais faire : garder mon iPad, il est trés bien comme ça, l'iPad 2 est une bonne mise à jour et je suis sûr que tu sera content avec. l'autre jour je me suis posé la question sur la pertinence de revendre le mien pour changer de tablette mais bon je trouve que ça serai sage de le garder, FaceTime je ne l'utilise jamais avec mon iPhone 4, par exemple. le Dual Core l'A5 et le smartCover, il fallait bien qu'Apple trouve quelque chose...


----------



## dada69 (7 Mars 2011)

A départ je pensais passer à la V2 mais après réflexion je pense que je vais garder ma V1, voici mon analyse

avantage à passer au V2:

- A5 au lieu de A4, l'A4 n'est pas lent mais il parait que l'A5 est plus rapide, c'est toujours mieux même si cela ne change pas la vie

- les caméras pour faire du FACETIME, j'ai encore un 3GS donc pas de facetime, cette fonction m'attire un peu même si autour de moi bien peu des possesseurs d'Iphone 4 l'utilisent réellement

- plus fin

par contre: 

Je trouve que sur le point de la PROTECTION l'étui de la V1 est nettement plus efficace que ce qui est présenté sur la V2, je peux le glisser sans inquiétudes dans un sac, ce que je ne me vois pas faire avec la V2 telle que visible sur le site (pas de protection arrière ni latérale)

je vais probablement sauter mon tour en attendant l'écran Retina 

A +


----------

